# 2000 540i/6 clutch problem



## gmarch (Apr 17, 2002)

[Sorry to the digest.net members for the repost... -gfm]

I have an '00 540i/6 and I'm having a problem with the clutch or clutch pedal mechanism. Of course, it's intermittent and goes away when I bring it to the dealer.

The symptom is that when I press the clutch pedal to the floor, it "clicks". When I release the pedal, it will move up and then kind of "pop" up. From stop, the car will jerk forward as the pop rapidly engages the clutch. It does it in all gears, but is most noticeable from a stop going into first.

I've had the dealer lubricate the cable, but it didn't help.

The only thing that I can seem to correlate to the fact that it doesn't happen all the time is temperature. When it is really cold out, it doesn't seem to happen. But when the temp hits 40 or so, it starts to occur.

If anyone has a clue, I'd appreciate it...

Thanks,

/greg


----------



## yycF30MPerf (Nov 21, 2003)

You describe exactly the problem I had with my 5er. My issue showed up one month after I got my car and when temperatures started to drop. This intermittent problem occured in my car about 5 degrees above and below freezing. 

When I took my car into the dealer, of course, they could not replicate the problem. They replaced parts and removed the infamous CPV valve all with no success. Once when it was in their shop, the mechanic, shop foreman and service advisor were all present when the problem manifested itself. They replaced (in this order) the clutch then the master cylinder and finally the slave cylinder. The problem went away after the slave cylinder was replaced. The clutch has been perfect since. 

I hope this helps reduced your grief over a very frustrating problem. I hope you are still under warranty and that BMWNA covers the repairs.


----------



## DKSF (Apr 4, 2003)

Mine does that too. Usually, when the car is cold. I've taken it to the dealer and an independent shop, and never have been able to replicate the problem.

I've heard of others having this happen as well, but I don't think there is a consensus of the root cause. :thumbdwn: 

Guess I'll just live with it.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Shoot, I was going to suggest having the CDV (lock valve) removed. That is a quick thing to try and put back if it doesn't work.

I guess it is something with the salve cylinder?

You might get ademitt to give you the name of the dealership that finally took care of his problem and have them contact yours, gmarch. :dunno:

Chris


----------



## gmarch (Apr 17, 2002)

Ågent99 said:


> You might get ademitt to give you the name of the dealership that finally took care of his problem and have them contact yours, gmarch. :dunno:


Good point. ademitt, can you tell us (or pm me) the dealer?

Thanks...

/greg


----------



## Steve D (Oct 10, 2002)

I had the exact same symptoms on my 2000 540 and I have the CDV removed, a UUC SS with WSR and stiffer trani mounts. The car had 40K miles and the dealer felt the problem right away and commented that the pedel grabs way to low as well. 

Under the extended maintenance plan they replaced the clutch kit and the clutch is great now with softer, smoother operation and a positive feel of engagement. They said that the clutch release bearing and pressure plate spring fingers were galled. There was not much actual clutch plate wear.

Steve D


----------



## yycF30MPerf (Nov 21, 2003)

gmarch said:


> Good point. ademitt, can you tell us (or pm me) the dealer?
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> /greg


Greg

I spoke to soon. The problem has come back but not as severe as it was before. I am scheduled to go in for a service appointment on the 12th. The car is also going to be looked at by a Zone Service Manager. I will report back to you with the diagnosis and with BMW Canada's new plan of attack.


----------



## gmarch (Apr 17, 2002)

Thanks for the update. I think you and I have the same problem. When I say "same", I mean as in "have you ever seen them together at the same time" same because mine went away...

Do keep us updated.

Thanks!

/greg


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Could be the throwout bearing in the clutch. Mine was squeeking and it almost made you think it was a dry cable or bushing , but the throwout bearing is what controls pedal feel and releases the clutch from the pressure plate..


----------

